# Curtain glider hooks



## Hillybilly

Hi. I'm trying to locate a supplier of curtain glider hooks as per the photo! They're for ceiling mounted rails and the head size is 7mm.
Can anybody please point me in the right direction? Have searched ad infinitum on the web!!!


----------



## Zebedee

I'm sure I've seen these quite often in caravan accessory shops.

They are commonly used, and I would think the postage would be more than the cost of a packet of them. :roll:

Otherwise O'Leary's are probably your best bet.

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## dealgan

I would suggest Paul Norris might have them, unless they are some very rare style.

He seems to do all sorts of them. I got some hooks from him, just by emailing a photograph of the hook. - He posted on same day I paid, and hooks were a 100% match.

Email him at [email protected] or you can find him on ebay as *homeonwheels* 
http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/homeonwheels/

I'd have no hesitation in buying from him again, and have no connection with him apart from being a happy customer.


----------



## Zebedee

dealgan said:


> I would suggest Paul Norris might have them, *unless they are some very rare style*.


I think they may be just that! :roll:

I wondered about what I said in my earlier post and had a good look on the web, and I think I was mistaken. The ones Billy wants are for a roof mounted track, but nearly all similar hooks are for wall mounted tracks.

If they do exist however, somebody on here will know where to get them.

Don't let me down now, you folks! :wink: :lol:

Dave


----------



## dealgan

My track is roof mounted, but there are 2 parts to the hooks .. an eye that runs in the track, and a separate hook that clips into the hole in the eye.


----------



## Hillybilly

Wow - thank you all for the swift replies!
I've seen the 2 part ones for ceiling mounted tracks with separate gliders and hooks, but they all seem to be 10mm...if I can locate any that will fit I think I may have to change to that sort of fitting!


----------



## richardjames

Try here >>hooks<<


----------



## wilse

Thought this may help others.

I had a couple of hooks snapped from a curtain, they were the stitched in type. I managed to find the manfacturer of the original parts, here is a pdf if others need something similar.

Silent Gliss curtain tracks/hooks

w


----------



## DavidMarsh

*Curtain Hooks*

Hi Everyone.
Try as I might I'm having great difficulty in sourcing some new, or used, curtain hooks for my Eura Mobil Contura 706 Motorhome. 
The have a flat round head on them that slide into the track which is about 7mm in diameter. They are a one piece design. I have added a picture of the type of hook that I'm wanting to purchase.
Many thanks,
David.


----------



## rowley

I obtained some which were similar to those from Autocraft.
www.autocraftmotorcaravans.com/


----------



## Telbell

Just to update this thread and in particular Dealgan's Post (above) and to confirm that Paul Norris (http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/homeonwheels) is still doing business, has a huge stock of curtain gliders and gives excellent service.

We sent a mobile phone text pic of a sample and the following day the package of gliders arrived and in Christmas week!

Highly recommended


----------

